# Excellent healthy food / diet app



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Fooducate. Scan product bar code. A lot of good info for the food item. Compare two items. Given a grade. Replacement recommendations. App users' like / dislike percentages and comments. It works well. Free with ads; $3.99 no ads.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I saw that on Netted today and was intrigued. It's nice to hear it is a useful app! I'm full of hope for a healthy new year, I ordered a food scale last night off Amazon. I'll download this app, thanks!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I had a comment about a specific food item.  E-mailed them via the app on page for that particular item.  Got a nice, definitely not form reply.  Grocery shopping today.  My phone with that app will now go with me.


----------

